# Tropheus Planted Tank



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Started with 16 Golden Kazumba 1" at mid February in this 55G open top rimless planted tank. For the top lid to prevent jumpers, I use white egg crate.

Feeding them little bit of cucumbers, flakes (JBL NovoColor and JBL NovoBea), and Hikari Algae Wafers 3-5 times a day. And they start to color up bit by bit 

At almost 1.5" they look so tiny in this tank!


I thought they didn't like cucumbers until I use clipper  They were 1" here, 2 months ago, a few days after getting them from the breeder




And today...




A bit close-up


----------



## lizardboy (Jun 10, 2015)

So cute! Are you moving them into a bigger tank eventually?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice looking set up!


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

JimA said:


> Very nice looking set up!


Thank you :thumb:



lizardboy said:


> So cute! Are you moving them into a bigger tank eventually?


One of my wishes is to have 8 footer for a large colony of Ts or Geos + Discus


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Very nice looking. I always put live plants in that the Tropheus could eat, but I like your approach too. By feeding excess plants to my cichlids, I accidentally found that there are some plants they prefer not to eat, so I began growing those plants in with them.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Very nice looking. I always put live plants in that the Tropheus could eat, but I like your approach too. By feeding excess plants to my cichlids, I accidentally found that there are some plants they prefer not to eat, so I began growing those plants in with them.


Thank you 

So far they haven't eaten the anubias, vallisneria mini twister, crypts and echinodorus parviflorus. They made a mess of 2 moss balls though, so I rescued those slaughtered balls to other tank.

Oh, I also found several small chunks of woods on the substrate. Perhaps they grazed on the woods?

By the way, they never swim to the top. They mostly stay in mid to bottom. Is that normal?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Btw this tank was used to keep N. brichardi and neon jewel, before I brave myself to keep Tropheus


----------



## relaxg (Apr 14, 2016)

nice, a lot of places for them to hide


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

relaxg said:


> nice, a lot of places for them to hide


Thank you :thumb:


----------

